# bei erfolgreicher scriptausführung neue seite aufrufen?



## sevi (9. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

wie kann ich bei erfolgreicher scriptausführung eine neue (antwort)seite aufrufen? Die seite wird zuerst so lange ausgeführt (formulardaten an sich selbst geschickt und geprüft), d.h. an sich selbst geschickt, bis die werte richtig eingetragen wurden, dann wird ein insert und noch anderes ausgeführt. Aber wie kann ich zum Schluss, wenn das insert erfolgreich war eine neue Seite bzw. eine Response seite aufrufen....

eine Möglichkeit wäre ja die Responseseite in das selbe file schreiben aber gibt es da eine andere Möglichkeit? Manchmal der Übersichtlichkeit halber recht fein...

Vielen dank für eure hilfe...


----------



## ultrakollega (9. Dezember 2003)

*hi*

ich mach das so:


```
$result = mysql_query($sql); // Die Abfrage wo du dein Zeug speicherst

if($result) {
   header("Location: weiter.php");
}
```


----------



## MiLa (9. Dezember 2003)

So nutze ich das immer nach dem Ausführen einer Aktion, da der mysql_query true oder false zurückgibt:


```
if(mysql_query=("..."))
{
  Header("Location: seite.php");
}
```

Edit: Da war wohl jemand schneller


----------



## sevi (9. Dezember 2003)

Dank euch leute solche tipps helfen unheimlich weiter...
thanx!


----------



## ultrakollega (9. Dezember 2003)

*jep*

@Lars:

... aber nur um haaresbreite ...


----------



## Andy1407 (7. Mai 2005)

Guten Abend.

Ich hab so ein ähnliches Problem.

Hab den Code eingebaut und beim Aufruf der Seite steht jetzt:


```
Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at c:\programme\Apache\htdocs\bbob\members\gbook\gbook.php:76) in c:\programme\Apache\htdocs\bbob\members\gbook\gbook.php on line 109
```


Ich versteh zwar warum, aber wie kann ich das Problem umgehen?

Vielen Dank für euer Hilfe
Andy


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Mai 2005)

Hast du schonmal das Board durchsucht... diese Frage kommt ca. 3mal täglich... die Antwort ist immer die Selbe.

Google findet dazu schlappe 800.000 Ergebnisse ...das sollte vielleicht ausreichen.


----------



## budibazi (7. Mai 2005)

Das liegt daran, dass du vor dem Header schon HTML ausgibts und das darfst du auf keinen Fall machen


----------

